# Steelhead Rod



## slambert7474 (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation for a Steelhead Rod for casting spinners. 
Both large rivers like the Muskegon and smaller like the Rogue, PM or little manistee.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

whew, tough to do it all with one rod. larger rivers call for a longer rod for distance...also you can run lighter line on a longer pole (like 9'). a longer pole will also allow for picking up more line quicker if you change tactics and use a bobber or drift spawn etc....

when tossing spinners I like a medium action rod with some give....I find I can sling 'em out there a little further.

on smaller rivers I shorten down to around 7' with same action.

as for brands, St. Croix has the lifetime warranty but you pay for it initially. other's are equally good and cheaper but if you break them you're SOL.

I'm sure others will have more specific rods...


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Be sure to check on having a custom rod built. Many times for the same money as one of the high end retail rods, you can have a rod built to your specs that will smoke the retail rod.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Cabelas Fish Eagle II's are great rods for the money. Plenty of spine for good hook sets and well under 100 bucks


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Check out different manufacturers saltwater popping rods. These are typically between 7 and 8 feet and generally have the desired action for spinners, a sensitive tip and backbone further down. The only drawback, if it is for you, is they tend to be one piece.

Rogue rods makes a couple of models that are intended for spinner fishing.
This rod company sells mostly on the west coast, but makes some fine blanks.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ive built 5 of the st croix avid 9'6" 6-10 rods in the last year or two, and I have liked them all so much I am tempted to do one for myself...But I pin fish, and don't have much of a use for one! The people I have built them for all use them on the white, PM, B and L Man., muskegon and the grand, and use them for bigger spinners like size 9-15 panther martins, for floating spawn, and for throwing hot-n-tots and other cranks, and all worked well. I even used one throwing cranks for kings and kicked the crap out of a couple 10+ lb kings.
Basically its a great blank, and their cost ranged from $180 for a basic rod with alconite guides to about $300 for one with bloodwood and maple checkerboard in the handle and some custom weaving with Sic titanium guides. pretty affordable blank though and with the right components can be a really good build for the same or less than the factory.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

see if you can find a rod built with a Sage 2106 blank. It's a 10' 6" rod. Its the best spincasting steelhead rod I have ever used. I dont use mine much anymore and may consider selling it.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

10' Okuma Conniseur for about $40....no need to spend $100-$500 on a rod...


----------

